# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Dango, emotional emoji assistant, Whirlscape Inc., Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Whirlscape Inc.

Website - getdango.com

youtube.com/@dango7208

----------


## Airicist

Dango - how to use emoji and GIFs faster

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> Dango is now available on the Google Play Store!
> 
> Use emoji, GIFs, and stickers faster. Dango is not just another app - it's a floating personal assistant that works in any messaging app, alongside any keyboard.

----------

